# Moving to santorini Greece.



## Lepearson01 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello there, 

I really hope that someone can help me.....?
I am planning on moving to santorini, Greece in the beginning of 2016. Now with regards finding a job before the season, may it be working in a bar or hotel, how does it work, can I find a job over the Internet, do I have to be in santorini before the season ends to find a job...? I have a few things worked out from what I have read, but working out how to find a job has me very very worried. 

Any advice or tips or anything will be really appricated. 

Many thanks
Laura


----------

